

Google launches store for web apps - marcusestes
https://chrome.google.com/webstore

======
marcusestes
No special development toolset required, just publish a text file with the
proper metadata and you're good to go. They're even planning an integrated
payment system.

This could be huge.

------
wazoox
Hello back, proprietary software. I still don't like you, even with new
clothes.

------
alexro
I cannot see how the apps are meant to be "installable". Will Google run them
on the AppEngine (or similar)? What if my app requires a set of services
running on another machine?

~~~
pie
I think at the most basic level the "installation" process simply sets up
shortcuts to existing web apps in Google Chrome.

There's the ability to install serverless (static file based) things too; the
example given is browser-based games.

------
btucker
My knee jerk reaction is this is a giant step towards the web as we know it
becoming "GoogleNet". I hope they get some sizable competition in this space.

~~~
alexro
No, I don't think so. Until the URL concept is dead, it will always be easier
to promote your web site directly, via multiple reviews, affiliates, other
software, etc etc. Google app store will be just one of these.

------
pie
More discussion going on over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1361543>

